# whats is this? a training aid?



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

so I found this toy like thing at the petstore today but I don't really have a clue as to what it is lol do any of you know? thanks in advance (I'm holding 2 of them


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If I were to say the first thing that popped into my head, I would say they appear to be multicoloured xylophone mallets with moss growing on them :laughing: 

Actually, though, on further inspection, I personally think they're foot toys, which are toys the birds push around and chew on outside the cage.


----------



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

ah foot toy makes sense  sounds like fun lol


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Never seen those...now my curiosity is demanding answers....


----------

